# Swoop and I- first ride in about a month and a half!



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

So tell me what you guys think. I havent ridden in a month and a half so i kno we look kind of crappy but isnt he just such a cutey fluffy bear! lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sometimes they can be real stinkers when they've had that kind of time off. You both look like you are enjoying it though, that's the main thing


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yea I've had him for 4yrs and even all the time he's had off, even once when i hurt my back and couldnt ride for 3 months and then went and got on him, he still acts like a gentleman! No one can believe he's only 7 and he's a TB lol. I love him he is my dream horse.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We are both lucky then  Vida is my dream horse as well. I had to take 3 months off last year due to a back injury/fall She was a bit out of shape, as was I, but she was a real lady for my first ride.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks like you are having fun! Try to keep your thumbs on top though, and raise your hands so they are just above the withers.

Also, please wear a helmet. I know a very experience horsewoman who fell off while mounting (her horse spooked). If it hadn't been for her helmet, she would have died. As is, she lost a lot of her memory and couldn't ride for months. Where your horse has been off for a while, he's probably a little full of it at times!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

BeauReba said:


> Looks like you are having fun! Try to keep your thumbs on top though, and raise your hands so they are just above the withers.
> 
> Also, please wear a helmet. I know a very experience horsewoman who fell off while mounting (her horse spooked). If it hadn't been for her helmet, she would have died. As is, she lost a lot of her memory and couldn't ride for months. Where your horse has been off for a while, he's probably a little full of it at times!


 
I understand ur concern but like i stated before my horse is never full of it and he hasnt spooked at anything in 3 yrs! i've taken him everywhere and doesnt care. He is the only horse i'd ever take this risk with. But thanx for the advice, it was hard to keep my thumbs up bc i was off for a month and a half bc of carpel tunnel so it was hurting to keep them up i'm working on strengthening my wrists more again.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is a beautiful horse. No critique from me!  Keep up the good work with him. He is a stunner.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

yall look wonderful together!!! like its ment to be!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I like how your horse moves...
What breed is he? I really like his look.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> I like how your horse moves...
> What breed is he? I really like his look.


 
Thank you, he's a TB but from what everyone says he looks and moves like a WB. I cant wait to get him back in shape and take some pics and videos of his movement then. When he extends his trot its enormous and so floaty!


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

See if you can find those large metal balls they sell at like Chinese or herbal stores. You have two in your hand and move them around your palm in circles using your wrist/palm muscles instead of your fingers.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

**bump


----------



## megansthehorse (Jun 11, 2008)

you both look like you have been riding for 3 years non-stop. i know you dont like wearing a helmet but if you were over here in hull and someone saw you riding a horse without a helmet you get fined. my cousin was riding her horse in the sand manage outside without a hat on (she trusted her horse with her life) then her horse just freaked out for no complete reason and she fell off wacked her head on the fence post, she was on intensive care for 5 months before she came out of her coma. 

my auntie got the vet down, farrier everyone to come and check the horse over and nothing was wrong with him, he just flipped and went mad. 

a horse is a living thing it can change its mind and flip in a matter of seconds.

thanks
x

by the way, you and your horse look natural even after that month and a half break off  keep it up


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

You look really good together, but some of the pics are a bit blurry. Can you adjust the ISO on your camera? Try turning it up a bit higher, which will stop some of the blur.
He's a beautiful horse


----------



## Nadia (Nov 16, 2008)

It's quite neat for a month and a half. Just watch your toes, stop them from sticking out. Your also a bit strict in his mouth, search relaxation.
If your horse don't do that. Ride in a circle. Ride him low, and just ask him. With your outside hand you ride him on the bit, with your inside hand you make sure he stays low. Your steer with your bodyweight. If he doesn't let go of his bit you make a halt and hold pressure until he lets go.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Misty'sGirl said:


> You look really good together, but some of the pics are a bit blurry. Can you adjust the ISO on your camera? Try turning it up a bit higher, which will stop some of the blur.
> He's a beautiful horse


 
I kno theyre a bit blurry, sry my bf was taking them but i kind of like some of the blurry ones i think they look kind of cool. 

but everybody thanx for the compliments. I'm trying to build back strenth in my wrists bc of my carpel tunnel, this was the first ride we had since it flaired up real bad so i know our contact is really crappy and actually i'm not holding him tight in the reins and i only use my body and legs to steer to clear up any questions and he likes the contact i give him if i hold him any looser he gets ****ed and tosses his head. all i do is push him with my legs and whereever he sets his head and is comfortable i take up the rein slack.


----------

